# ICD-10 blood transfusion w/o reported dx



## dkhclement (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi!  Am I overlooking a possible code in ICD-10 for blood transfusion without reported diagnosis?  In ICD-9 it was V58.2.  

We are working on code sheet conversions, and I really don't think one exists in 10.  Suggestions?

Thank you!


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 25, 2014)

dkhclement said:


> Hi!  Am I overlooking a possible code in ICD-10 for blood transfusion without reported diagnosis?  In ICD-9 it was V58.2.
> 
> We are working on code sheet conversions, and I really don't think one exists in 10.  Suggestions?
> 
> Thank you!



V58 is the category for other and unspecified aftercare, so the code that comes the closest is Z51.89 for other specified aftercare.


----------



## kariberu@gmail.com (Nov 25, 2014)

ICD-10-CM Coding Rules 
?Z51.89 is considered unacceptable as a principal diagnosis as it describes a circumstance which influences an individual's health status but not a current illness or injury, or the diagnosis may not be a specific manifestation but may be due to an underlying cause.
?However, Z51.89 is considered "acceptable" when a secondary diagnosis is also coded on the record.


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 25, 2014)

kariberu@gmail.com said:


> ICD-10-CM Coding Rules
> ?Z51.89 is considered unacceptable as a principal diagnosis as it describes a circumstance which influences an individual's health status but not a current illness or injury, or the diagnosis may not be a specific manifestation but may be due to an underlying cause.
> ?However, Z51.89 is considered "acceptable" when a secondary diagnosis is also coded on the record.



Where do you find in the coding guidelines that Z51.89 is an unacceptable first listed code?  The guidelines state:
The aftercare codes are generally first-listed to explain the specific reason for the encounter. An aftercare code may be used as an additional code when some type of aftercare is provided in addition to the reason for admission and no diagnosis code is applicable. An example of this would be the closure of a colostomy during an encounter for treatment of another condition.
You are instruct to add another code that describes the type of aftercare such as a fitting and adjustment.  However this is a perfectly acceptable first listed code, unless you can point to a guideline or instruction within he code book that states differently.


----------



## dkhclement (Nov 26, 2014)

*Thank you!*

Thank you!


----------

